# What is the most effective way to slow your heart rate down?



## Cat1990

I'm very curious because sometimes i cant avoid certain situations that make my heart sky rocket through the roof :sick0012: [i have graves and im unmedicated] whether its doing too much house work, walking far, going up some stairs, getting really scared suddenly, etc.

I would love any input about what you can do 
at home or in a public setting to slow your rate 
and regain your poise. :confused0033:


----------



## Andros

Cat1990 said:


> I'm very curious because sometimes i cant avoid certain situations that make my heart sky rocket through the roof :sick0012: [i have graves and im unmedicated] whether its doing too much house work, walking far, going up some stairs, getting really scared suddenly, etc.
> 
> I would love any input about what you can do
> at home or in a public setting to slow your rate
> and regain your poise. :confused0033:


Are you not on a beta-blocker? And you are not on antithyroid med such as Tapazole (methimazole?)

If the answer is no, I am wondering why not? Your heart and other bodily organs could be damaged.

Let us know.


----------



## Cat1990

hello andros thank you for replying, no i have an old thread that you guys
posted on when i had first signed up a few weeks back. im not on anything 
havent been for 14mos im 21 and im seeing a new doctor on friday, crossing fingers!
my old doctor blew me off..but im sure you go through a million posts a day 
but my symptoms are a bit much and im in public a lot too so ya know..it
would be helpful to see what has worked for others


----------



## Cat1990

"If the answer is no, I am wondering why not? Your heart and other bodily organs could be damaged."

what can happen to your organs? i know thyroid effects 
every organ in your body but thats about the extent
to my organ gone wrong knowledge :/


----------



## Andros

Cat1990 said:


> hello andros thank you for replying, no i have an old thread that you guys
> posted on when i had first signed up a few weeks back. im not on anything
> havent been for 14mos im 21 and im seeing a new doctor on friday, crossing fingers!
> my old doctor blew me off..but im sure you go through a million posts a day
> but my symptoms are a bit much and im in public a lot too so ya know..it
> would be helpful to see what has worked for others


I sure hope things go well Friday w/ the new doc because seriously, you need some meds. Otherwise you could have a thyroid storm.

Thyroid Storm
http://www.clivir.com/lessons/show/thyroid-storm-symptoms-causes-and-treatment.html

Please let us know how this appt. goes and God bless! We need all the blessings we can get. Graves' is a very serious disease.


----------



## bigfoot

This is no substitute for proper medical advice. I agree w/ Andros, best to have your doc deal with it head-on.

That being said, I went through a period of time when my heart rate would be in the 120s (BPM) just sitting down. Like you, just walking was difficult. Went to various doctors and cardiologists, but nobody could really figure it out (this was a few years ago, was dealing with other illness, too). One thing they all mentioned and agreed on was to be sure about drinking enough water. Apparently the water intake helps slow things down a bit.


----------



## Cat1990

thank you for you input  thats great i drink tons of water, i feel like a thirsty camel all
the time!


----------



## bigfoot

Hah, well, I bet you are getting enough H2O then! 

Another technique that works -- limit your activities, stagger them, and get adequate rest, both at night and between activities. Don't be afraid to say "no" to family & friends expecting you to be able to do everything right now. You have a finite amount of energy and you have to use it wisely.

Example: When I was on chemo I had a hard time doing something simple like mowing the lawns. So I took it on piecemeal -- did the front yard one day, did the backyard the next. Cleaned one part of the house on another day, finished the rest another day. Same with laundry; one load each morning instead of all at once. Every little bit helps...

Obviously, you can tell I've had plenty of experience being a house husband lately. LOL


----------



## Cat1990

Your wife is so blessed! i bet half the women on here could use that! hahaha.
Yeah ive always had trouble having a voice for myself, so now I'm really developing
one. I feel bad for saying no but i live with my bf and his mother. She likes to just
throw things on you and get them done..so i just do them slowly lol..if she doesnt like it,
then dont ask me! 
my goodness you do sound like youve been through your share.
im a neat freak soo im learning to be more sloppy since i cant do it all at once anymore. I'm trying to get an education since i cant work or anything. its really challenging, but Im not about to lay down &die and let my muscles go to junk like last time.


----------



## bigfoot

Yup, that's the ticket. Just do what you can, at your own pace. Some people will not like it, but that's too bad. Tell them you'll make it up to them later...
:anim_32:


----------



## I DClaire

The very first thing that caught my attention before I was diagnosed was I was eating out with my family and suddenly my heart was racing so fast I felt like I could barely breathe. I tried to relax, didn't say anything, but when I got home my heart rate was wildly too high. I've always been told my blood pressure was extraordinarily normal so I was really on edge about what had happened.

The very next day we had a team of tree surgeons here doing some major pruning on two oaks and they managed to drag a big limb across a wasp nest buried in the edge of a flowerbed and 3 of them had to be taken to the ER! It was over 100 degrees that day, I was outside trying to help, and all of a sudden I thought I was having a heart attack. I had no choice but to get inside and try to cool off and calm down but I KNEW by then that I had to see a doctor.

My internist initially thought I had a heart problem and it was discovered that I have something called Left Bundle Branch Block (my heart skips a beat) but our cardiologist quickly ruled out anything serious saying changes in heart rate are often the first indications of thyroid problems. My most obvious symptom has been palpitations.

For over 2 years I was on Benazepril and Atenolol but two weeks ago he changed my prescription to Metoprolol (generic for Toprol XL) and my numbers have been exceptionally stable and I can tell a difference in the palpitations. The medicine still makes me feel lethargic and _blah_ but I'm staying with it. My husband has had two open heart surgeries - I'm faithful about monitoring my blood pressure.

I asked our cardiologist the last time I saw him if 3 years of palpitations hadn't maybe damaged my heart but he said no. That was a huge relief. He still maintains that when I get my thyroid "under control", my heart symptoms should be O.K. I'm 64 and I blew the top off a nuclear stress test!

I don't know anything short of medication that will consistently lower one's heart rate if their thyroid is involved. I can walk 2 miles with no particular problem and then I may be watching TV or reading and my heart rate will suddenly elevate to the point where I feel like I might faint...but I never do - yet!!


----------



## bigfoot

Totally agree, if you need medication, something like water intake isn't going to fix things.

It's interesting that your cardiologist said heart rate changes can be indicative of oncoming thyroid problems. He must be a good doc!


----------



## Andros

bigfoot said:


> Hah, well, I bet you are getting enough H2O then!
> 
> Another technique that works -- limit your activities, stagger them, and get adequate rest, both at night and between activities. Don't be afraid to say "no" to family & friends expecting you to be able to do everything right now. You have a finite amount of energy and you have to use it wisely.
> 
> Example: When I was on chemo I had a hard time doing something simple like mowing the lawns. So I took it on piecemeal -- did the front yard one day, did the backyard the next. Cleaned one part of the house on another day, finished the rest another day. Same with laundry; one load each morning instead of all at once. Every little bit helps...
> 
> Obviously, you can tell I've had plenty of experience being a house husband lately. LOL


I have to chuckle; I call that "grid work" and this works very well for me. If I have to clean a large room, I break it into quadrants. That way I don't feel overwhelmed and when I am done, visually I can see my quadrant and a job well done.

This is applicable to almost if not all areas of my life. Keeps me calm, cool and collected.


----------

